# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  هاني سلامة: مشاهدي الساخنة لا تغضب زوجتي والسفاح استفزني

## الحصن نيوز

<span style="font-size: 14pt; font-family: Arial;">*أكد الفنان المصري هاني سلامة أن المشاهد الساخنة التي يجسدها في أفلامه لا تغضب زوجته لأنها تتفهم تماما طبيعة عمله، مشيرا في الوقت نفسه إلى أن تعاطفه مع شخصية "أحمد حلمي المسيري" في فيلم "السفاح" هو الذي دفعه لقبول الدور بعدما استفزته تفاصيل الشخصية.وعن رأي زوجته في المشاهد الساخنة التي يقوم بها في أفلامه، قال سلامة -في تصريحات لبرنامج "يا مسهرني" على قناة "دريم" الفضائية-: إن زوجتي متفهمة تماما طبيعة عملي، وهي تعرف أني ممثل وليس موظفا أو مهندسا، وفاهمة جيدا طبيعة عملي في مجال التمثيل، كما أن المشاهد الساخنة في أفلامي كلها مجردة من الأحاسيس. 

وأوضح الفنان المصري أن تعاطفه الشديد مع



لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

